# Did not realise my bench was so big!



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice nice nice, enjoy it while you can dave


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's some line up of kit there, David - very nice.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very good Dave in fact excellent.

I know & have seen the GS3 a few times but did not realise how much bigger the Vesuvius is until seen side by side.

Looks like you've got the black handles there. How did that come about, I wonder?

As you know mine is No.1 & I've got the wooden inserts. Did the previous Owner change them back to black?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Pressure profiling porn.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron, they have the wood handles, its just the illusion of black and white photography


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

HA! HA! so rare to see these days. I am going to return my FRPS in shame.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Theres plenty of space for an L2 on there

Looking great !


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice...

A 'simple' home set up? Agreed; it's simply fantastic!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

More interested in your washing machine tbh. What capacity is it? What max rpm?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> More interested in your washing machine tbh. What capacity is it? What max rpm?


Hang your head in shame....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> More interested in your washing machine tbh. What capacity is it? What max rpm?


Absolute genius


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> More interested in your washing machine tbh. What capacity is it? What max rpm?


Think David has fitted a PID. Has pre-infusion too.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> More interested in your washing machine tbh. What capacity is it? What max rpm?


Some people just do not know when to stop making themselves look stupid.........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Some people just do not know when to stop making themselves look stupid.........


Said in the same jest as your comments, before you start!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice machinary dave. so the QM Veloce been relegated from the bench. have not heard much said about it on the forum?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Very nice machinary dave. so the QM Veloce been relegated from the bench. have not heard much said about it on the forum?


Yeah where is it ? In the washing machine ?


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very Nice Dave I shall miss them

that hopper needs to be full to be consistent with the nino I noticed it takes longer to grind

I found the 100g glass hopper full with a tamper on to weigh the beans down was perfect


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Some people just do not know when to stop making themselves look stupid.........


Don't be so harsh in yourself ....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Veloce is relegated at the moment. I suspect my heart will win and I will go back to levers, but meanwhile.......


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Some people just do not know when to stop making themselves look stupid.........


I'm not making myself look stupid, I'm making all of you look more clever


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

love to see a Mignon next to the Nino, just to see what a behemoth it is!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come back Dave all is forgiven, don't let these lever louts taunt you


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

.......stay with the pumps.









Thoroughly learn one of those beautiful machines & live life to the full.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Come back Dave all is forgiven, don't let these lever louts taunt you


Why not?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Weird....my kits over the washing machine too...I think like the washing machine the missus wants the stuff in the "utility" out the way, even though she is a happy recipient of the brews


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a tumble dryer, but, it sits next to washing machine if that helps! The space is mine in a sort of converted bit of the garage. I did not think all 3 would fit in though. I have put the Nino away. Far too complicated for me I am afraid......I like simple things in grinders!

Must ay, the Vesuvius is a dream to use. I have been having a couple of sleepless nights recently thinking about it, but I had no need to worry. I am just using one profile at the moment. The time for playing will come but I need to source a grinder first, and a friend whose palate I can borrow!


----------



## drawntowin (Aug 24, 2014)

Woah! beautiful... I see from the pic that you have to take your "daps" off before entering the shrine


----------



## Uldall (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice setup.

/Uldall


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

It was a nice setup! BUT I think maybe we've moved on from then.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> It was a nice setup! BUT I think maybe we've moved on from then.


the bench is empty now .....


----------

